# Big game meat processing



## SleepyG

Ive never skinned or let alone butchered a deer. I wouldn't mind doing it if i had a decent place to do it at. Anyways my question is where in the Ogden area are there game butchers at reasonable prices to have it done for me. And what is a reasonable price. Thanks!


----------



## str8shtr

C and S meat in Hooper. Depending on what you want ( jerky,salamie,sausage, whatever ) should be no more than 100 bucks. There is also champion meats in Riverdale.


----------



## truemule

There used to be a place called Cut & Cold on about 38th and Gramercy, my dad used to use them when I was young. 

Like str8shtr said there is C&S and champion meats.

The is also a place in south weber I believe its called Arnolds (I can't rememeber for sure I'll have to pull out his information). He is good and you get back your own meat. He only cuts one animal at a time. 

Those are the only one's I'm familiar with.


----------



## Bears Butt

Mikes Meat in Brigham city does a great job for a reasonable price.


----------



## Raptorman

We have used Champion in the past and have been very happy with them.


----------



## SleepyG

Sweet thanks for the info. Well hopefully ill get that point this year. I'm planning on going up to Idaho for mule deer on opening day. If my deer hunting is anything like my upland hunting in Idaho has been. I should have a very successful trip. I just came back this weekend from some upland hunting in the Twin Falls county and bagged on Saturday between my father and I 13 dove 1 quail and the best part hit a covey of Huns bagging two of them right at sunset. I was really happy to get the Huns, being my first bagged.


----------



## jubal

So, where's a good place in Salt Lake County to get your game processed and get back what you took in? I'm looking for a place that will grind up the meat into burger for me, and I get back the same meat I gave them.


----------



## danielfromwyoming

I've always butchered my elk myself, but now that I've moved to Utah County I have nowhere at my house to do so and need a reputable and reasonably priced processing shop. I'm not looking for anything fancy (no jerky/sausage needed), I don't want fat mixed in with the burger, but just someone to cut and wrap MY elk. Where is a good place in Utah County, and where should I NOT go? What kind of experiences have folks had at the processing shops in Evanston? Recommendations?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Carson's in American Fork has always done a good job for me. I grew up with the owners son's. They take the jerky to Springville meats but if you just want burger, steak, roast, that kind of thing I'll always take mine there.


----------



## JTW

Has anyone used Hunsaker's in WVC? Or, does anyone know of some one in Summit county? I am in the same boat, just looking for some one to do a deer.


----------



## mezner1

I personally know the hunsaker's, they will do you a good job, there use to be a guy in coalvile that did a good job, not always sure you got your meat back however form him.


JTW said:


> Has anyone used Hunsaker's in WVC? Or, does anyone know of some one in Summit county? I am in the same boat, just looking for some one to do a deer.


----------



## bow hunter

I've used Thompson's out in Erda many times and I have always been happy with there service


----------



## tapehoser

Hunsaker did my first deer and charged me around $230 for a medium-sized deer. They are extremely pricey, although you do get back your own deer meat. Next time I'll purchase my own meat grinder and process it myself in my own garage and likely spend less $$$.


----------



## jubal

tapehoser said:


> Hunsaker did my first deer and charged me around $230 for a medium-sized deer.


Yikes! That is steep! Better to invest in the equipment which you will use again and again.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter

Any little guys who will do it in the salt lake co, I will not go to clay's!!!!!!!!!!


----------

